# Is this Nigerian Dwarf Buck worth the cost?



## msjuris (Feb 5, 2011)

Hello all you GAE's,

Here is your chance to do what you do best . . . talk me into buying a new buck. 

I've been looking for a herdsire since before I even purchased my first does.  I've found one that is close enough to my son who drives from NC ot PA on a regular basis that I won't have to ship him.  The only problem is that he is so much more expensive.  I do not show goats.  I am just starting out trying to establish a small backyard herd for milk and enjoyment.  Potentially for show, when my children are of 4-H age, but not before 2012.

He is from excellent lines and is a handsome fella.  I fell in love as soon as I saw him and I think he'll be an exceptional herdsire.  However, is it worth the investment, considering my purpose?  How does it effect his dam's and sire's status if he never shows or his kids never show.   I know that stars are added when progeny perform well in the ring and milk pail.  I'm looking for justification for the expense.  

His parents are:  NC PromisedLand PAL Macarena and sired by Caesar's Villa STS Sharpie.  He is B7.  The chocolate buckling.

http://www.promisedlandfarm.net/babies.htm

My husband has given the green light for the purchase, I'm just not sure if I'm doing the buckling justice if I end up not showing him or the offspring.  

So, what do you think?  Should I do it?


----------



## helmstead (Feb 5, 2011)

I always will advise people to buy the best buck they can afford.  Your purpose for breeding any animal should be to improve the breed.

A good buck isn't always oodles of money, though.

I can't advise you on that particular buckling.


----------



## boykin2010 (Feb 5, 2011)

Ahhh its only money!  And think of all the pretty kids he will give you.  He will improve your lines greatly and then you can show his grandkids in 4-H.  What is  a little extra money?  Haha think of that saying YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR!!!


----------



## themrslove (Feb 5, 2011)

I have had my eye on adding a Promisedland goat to my little heard for quite some time now...they have a breeding program that I admire greatly.  
The little buckling you have picked out is fabulous!  I don't think that I would ever talk someone out of one of their precious little babies!  

But here is the bottom line...getting even an okay goat from another breeder is going to be around $250-$300...a crate for shipping will be $50 ish...health certs and ets another $20-$50...shipping itself will be upwards of $300.  
So basically for the same price, you can go pick up a FANTASTICALLY bred goat with lineage to back him up.  

I'd say get him.  
Plus, if your kids can't show until 2012 then it gives you a year or so to get in the swing of things!  Perfect timing!


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 5, 2011)

There is no question that Promiseland is an exellent breeder and the goats are exceptional. Does it matter if you make your money back? Right now I'm not able to show but hope to in the future. At this time, I'm not willing to spend that kind of money on a goat. This is coming from a person who owns alpacas and didn't blink an eye at paying $19,000 for an alpaca.

There are a lot of nice bucks out there with very nice bloodlines that would be cheaper. If price is no object and you don't mind if you never make your money back, then go for it. If you would hope to make the money back, then you may want to keep looking. The question that I ask myself when purchasing a goat is can I personally sell the offspring from that goat for the same or close to the price that I paid. For me the answer is no. Unless I start doing some major showing and really get my name out there, it isn't possible. Also, my area won't support those kinds of prices.

How far are you from Ohio?


----------



## chandasue (Feb 5, 2011)

Nice! Do it. I don't think it matters that he won't be shown as long as he's used for his intended purpose--to improve what you've got. If I had those sort of dairy genetics to begin with in my ND's I probably wouldn't be getting lamanchas. (Naw, I'd still want them too...) It's all about milk production for me now which can mean show quality animals since those standards set the framework for the best dairy goats. I don't show either but good dairy character matters when you want milk. Being cute and friendly is important, but it isn't enough. 

GAE==>chandasue

Their link to his dam is misdirected to another doe. Go to their doe page to find Macarena


----------



## msjuris (Feb 5, 2011)

Wow, I've said all these same things to myself.  Though coming from you all, it helped me decide.  

I just had to look at it in terms of buying genetics rather than buying a goat.  Though  that chocolate little boy is handsome.) I can pretty much get the same genetics from a less expensive grandson, brother, uncle, etc. who may not have been shown as much, but still has all the genetic makeup I'm looking for in a herdsire.  

Now, I'm just limited by how far I can drive with a overactive 4 y.o. son, to pick up a goat.  


Thank you.


----------



## scrambledmess (Feb 6, 2011)

Way out of my price range.  I am currently looking for a buck for our new little herd.  I know the goal is to get the best that you can afford.  But I can't afford that price or justify it.  Goats don't sell like that around here.  To me, it would be like buying a giant tractor to plow my little garden.


----------



## chandasue (Feb 6, 2011)

$600 is the top of the price range here too. Only one breeder I know of that gets that for her ND's in MN but she wins a ton of shows with her goats too. Others around with just as nice bucks sell for $300-500 but you need to pick and choose to find the gems.


----------



## dhansen (Feb 6, 2011)

My take on the buckling would be seeing him as a baby is not going to give you the real picture of how he will look as a yearling.  I've bought several does/bucks very young and they are not as "perfect" as they appeared.  Of course using a reputable breeder helps greatly, but  is never a sure thing.


----------



## 4hmama (Feb 6, 2011)

If you are interested in a buckling, I'm not too far away, and have several ND goats due starting next month...  Most will be priced for $300-$350 and are AGS/ADGA Reg. We also test for CAE/CL/Johne's disease, and have a negative herd.  Lots of milking potential and great genetics.  We don't show because there aren't a lot of opportunities here, but are really happy with what we are seeing out of our herd.  Am willing to meet people in Clarksburg or possibly Parkersburg...  Check out our site at www.jchmountainfarm.com


----------



## haviris (Mar 5, 2011)

Late on this, but like has been said you should get the best you can, and Promisedland is one of the best! So I'd vote yes! If you're looking for milkers you couldn't do much better!

My vote may not count though, I own a Promiseland buck (by Caesar's Villa STS Sharpie), couldn't be much happier w/ him! It doesn't hurt that out of the two does he bred this year I got 4 does! Although it would have been sweet if he'd given them some of his moonspots.


----------



## DKRabbitry (Mar 8, 2011)

Sorry, I am just browsing... but I am SOOOO Curious!  Did you get him???


----------



## whetzelmomma (Mar 9, 2011)

The site says he's sold... did you get him!?


----------



## msjuris (Mar 9, 2011)

No, I did not get him.  I decided that I needed to wait and see.  He is beautiful.  I love the chocolate color and when I do upgrade to a herdsire, rather than a mere "freshener," I'm gonna get a buckling similar to him.  However, I figured since I won't be having any goats showing for a couple years, I didn't need to invest in an  herdsire immediately.


----------



## CountryFried (Jun 7, 2011)

I know this is an old thread, and you guys probably already know, but PromisedLand is selling off their herd and getting out of goats.  Just a heads up if anyone desperately wanted some of their stock.


----------

